# Amazon-Pishing



## Adele (14 Mai 2012)

Jetzt versuchen diverse "Geschäftsleute" in bekannter Manier also auch über den Paketversenden Amzon Kontodaten abzugreifen. Heute erhielt ich folgende Mail, deren Anhang ich nicht öffnete und uch hier nicht weiterleite:

Sagt Euch dieser Riesen-Briefkopf etwas?:


Return-Path: <[email protected]>
Delivered-To: GMX delivery to [email protected]
Received: (qmail invoked by alias); 13 May 2012 17:51:14 -0000
Received: from avasout01.plus.net (EHLO avasout01.plus.net) [84.93.230.227]
by mx0.gmx.net (mx074) with SMTP; 13 May 2012 19:51:14 +0200
Received: from mjstevensgroup.co.uk ([84.92.86.193])
by avasout01 with smtp
id 9Vm71j0024AGxLL01Vqrde; Sun, 13 May 2012 18:51:13 +0100
X-CM-Score: 0.00
X-CNFS-Analysis: v=2.0 cv=I5Dntacg c=1 sm=1 a=lmcnUTTxg69B9zs0LGoghQ==:17
a=Yi4M11HnjRoA:10 a=71fnpxIYXPYA:10 a=jPJDawAOAc8A:10 a=vggBfdFIAAAA:8
a=oNfj_eGqAAAA:8 a=gmKLEPYfAAAA:8 a=44q3S26k5Hx2lxC5sukA:9
a=gL12YJaUH6jsY_8SSw4A:7 a=wPNLvfGTeEIA:10 a=_W_S_7VecoQA:10
a=tXsnliwV7b4A:10 a=t5XH6bZJajIA:10 a=6xz8xM_uv-EA:10 a=hkODgbchuuYA:10
a=CGZpdQe5NScA:10 a=0YH2AVZWYK0A:10 a=SSmOFEACAAAA:8 a=S7OzpgZLAAAA:8
a=7eJT9iNiAAAA:8 a=iyq8KF-iAAAA:8 a=DeSjW5jlAAAA:8 a=4-eHEtsTAAAA:8
a=Ae5ulsatAAAA:8 a=pBOR-ozoAAAA:8 a=YY-4xzQXAAAA:8 a=VfdjSkNwAAAA:8
a=JoQWYm39AAAA:8 a=icdldyQVAAAA:8 a=66G0S_TSAAAA:8 a=X0sBIndsAAAA:8
a=z2BB8qaZAAAA:8 a=MvhoVm7kAAAA:8 a=3-of1UizAAAA:8 a=bdsk-hVIAAAA:8
a=-FvkD5RuAAAA:8 a=fozTE5DtAAAA:8 a=k-LVWstWAAAA:8 a=pJq1oYiYAAAA:8
a=mC47C_s5voQiNPDeRoIA:9 a=mstucV3blH8PAId4DyMA:7 a=frz4AuCg-hUA:10
a=EiOnbmXN_YkA:10 a=igRUGIJdtHwA:10 a=py4W4FGrpmYA:10 a=dCi4Ocx93iwA:10
a=xKf6vr18z68A:10 a=YjzzUIt71J4A:10 a=zj3DXxwJTNQA:10 a=3UgjnpBavLkA:10
a=mY4zMe4Sl8gA:10 a=3XgbQVha8sIA:10 a=CIvB_CxTsTAA:10 a=uNumT0OUMaIA:10
a=A-07fWd-UlLl7bla:21 a=gkysPLb755gi3Rpq:21 a=lmcnUTTxg69B9zs0LGoghQ==:117
Received: from [217.160.208.106] ([217.160.208.106]) by mjstevensgroup.co.uk with Microsoft SMTPSVC(6.0.3790.4675);
Sun, 13 May 2012 15:49:06 +0100
Message-Id: <[email protected]>
Mime-Version: 1.0
From: Amazon <[email protected]>
To: "Adele.Wischner" <[email protected]>
Subject: =?iso-8859-1?Q?Datenabgleich_f=FCr_alle_Amazon.de_Kunden?=
Date: Sun, 13 May 2012 16:51:29 +0200
X-Bounce-Tracking-Info: <QWRlbGUuV2lzY2huZXIJCQlBZGVsZS5XaXNjaG5lckBnbXguZGUJRGF0ZW5hYmdsZWljaCBmw7xyIGFsbGUgQW1hem9uLmRlIEt1bmRlbgkyMzgJCTI2NTMJYm91bmNlCW5vCW5v>
Content-type: multipart/related;
Boundary="--=BOUNDARY_5131651_XIPU_UHHI_MFDC_OIYI"
X-OriginalArrivalTime: 13 May 2012 14:49:08.0078 (UTC) FILETIME=[8CDAF0E0:01CD3117]
X-GMX-Antivirus: 0 (no virus found)
X-GMX-Antispam: 0 (Mail was not recognized as spam);
Detail=5D7Q89H36p4Bh09Q5zqDXaGTfDygAtvWCe82+C3Pre9vq61+Z6s0I8HSNJtwW1uZ9TeRm
6zVKl+yEdoTH8vMhDA5fQMMJJmyxzX+pZfN9bGuitUjZFKDynMFtII+GW7DkqPDVoVUhTd3RmMOL
LC4Z4c3/3oqPrWbBr8hIIz60pgLIrKEowfJVZzsZ6j+6fchFuNzELxz+LglHW8BjpYZL+zm/hsA0
w1X0Y8THDX7STTd79tcq2QDFw==V1;

Die Nachricht ist im MIME-Format. Da Ihr E-Mail-Programm dieses Format nicht
unterstützt, werden einzelne oder alle Nachrichten nicht lesbar sein.

----=BOUNDARY_5131651_XIPU_UHHI_MFDC_OIYI
Content-type: multipart/alternative;
Boundary="--=BOUNDARY_5131651_VITV_BCKK_MHPI_YAHO"

----=BOUNDARY_5131651_VITV_BCKK_MHPI_YAHO
Content-type: text/html;
charset=iso-8859-1
Content-transfer-encoding: quoted-printable

<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4=2E01 Transitional//EN">
<html lang=3D"de-de"><head></head>
<body><br>


<table align=3D"center" border=3D"0" cellpadding=3D"0" cellspacing=3D"0" wi=
dth=3D"650"><tbody>
<tr>
<td style=3D"padding-bottom: 10px;" valign=3D"top"> <img alt=3D"Amazon=
=2Ecom" src=3D"http://g-ecx=2Eimages-amazon=2Ecom/images/G/03/x-locale/comm=
on/amazon-logo=2E_V175169559_=2Egif" height=3D"45" width=3D"168">
</td>
</tr>

</tbody></table>
<center>
<table bgcolor=3D"#cccc99" border=3D"0" cellpadding=3D"0" cellspacing=
=3D"0" width=3D"650"><tbody><tr valign=3D"top"><td style=3D"border: 2px sol=
id rgb(153, 204, 255);">
<table align=3D"center" bgcolor=3D"#cccc99" border=3D"0" cellpadding=
=3D"0" cellspacing=3D"0" height=3D"100%" width=3D"646"><tbody><tr bgcolor=
=3D"#ffffff" valign=3D"top"><td>
<table align=3D"center" border=3D"0" cellpadding=3D"0" cellspacing=3D"0" he=
ight=3D"100%" width=3D"98%"><tbody><tr valign=3D"top"><td colspan=3D"2">




<table border=3D"0" cellpadding=3D"2" cellspacing=3D"0" width=3D"100%"><tbo=
dy><tr valign=3D"top">
<td width=3D"100%">
<table border=3D"0" cellpadding=3D"2" cellspacing=3D"0" width=3D"100%"><tbo=
dy>
<tr>
<td colspan=3D"2" style=3D"padding-top: 6px; padding-bottom: 10px; font-wei=
ght: bold; font-family: verdana,arial,helvetica; color: rgb(204, 102, 0);">=



<h5><span class=3D"b"><span style=3D"font-family: verdana,arial,helvetica;"=



Amazon.com
Sehr geehrter Amazon Kunde,
Sicherheit hat für Amazon.de höchste Priorität. Wir sorgen für ein sicheres Zahlungssystem, schützen Karteninhaber, Händler,unsere Mitglieder sowie Unternehmen und tragen zum Wachstum bei.

Amazon.de Datenabgleich (Verifizierungsvorgang)

Bitte beachten Sie folgende Hinweise:

Aufgrund sicherheitstechnischen Mängeln bei Online-Anbieter sind wir gezwungen, mit unseren Kunden einen Datenabgleich durchzuführen.

Sollten Sie eine Visa, Master oder AmericanExpress-Card besitzen, bitten wie Sie eine
Adress- und Kartenverifizierung durchzuführen um eine Account/ Kartensperre zu verhindern.

Bitte führen Sie Ihren Datenabgleich baldmöglichst aus. Andernfalls werden wir zu Ihrem eigenem Schutz Ihren Zugang und Ihre dazugehörigen Kreditkarten binnen 7 Tagen sperren.

Achtung: Eine Reaktivierung Ihres Amazon.de Kontos ist in diesem Fall nichtmehr möglich!

Öffnen Sie die Datei in Ihrem Emailanhang, oder klicken Sie hier.
Füllen Sie alle Daten aus und klicken Sie dann auf "Verifizieren".
Nach überprüfung Ihrer Daten erhalten Sie eine gesonderte Email zur bestätigung.



Copyright © 2012 Amazon.com,
Amazon EU S.à.r.l.
5, Rue Plaetis
L-2338 Luxemburg

Für Amazon ist das offensichtlich nicht mehr neu, denn es gibt dort inzwischen eine Extraseite zur Erkennung von gefälschten E-Mails, wohin ich auch besagte "Anfrage betr. Kontodaten" schickte.

http://www.amazon.de/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_left_cn?ie=UTF8&nodeId=15344101



-


----------



## Goblin (14 Mai 2012)

In einer echten Amazon Mail wird man immer mit seinem Namen angesprochen und nicht mit Kunde. Auch an der Url und Absenderadresse erkennt man Pishing Mails. Alles nichts neues


----------



## Adele (14 Mai 2012)

Ist mir schon klar. Und auch die übliche, mit Nachdruck ausgeführte, Abfrage von Daten ist nicht gerade vertrauenserwecken, sonst hätte ich diese Mail nicht ins Forum gestellt. Wäre nur interessanzt zu wissen, ob die Adressenbank von Amazon geknackt wurde, oder ob hier wieder nach dem Zufallsprinzip agiert wurde Marke "Es gibt kaum jemanden, der nicht über diesen internationalen Online-Händler bestellt...", ähnlich wie es ja bei der angeblichen "Verifizierung" von Mastecards war / ist. Diese Aufforderung hatte ich ja auch erhalten, obwohl ich keine Mastercard besitze.


----------



## Goblin (14 Mai 2012)

Vielleicht nutzt man auch irgendwo geklaute oder gekaufte Mailadressen. Eine Mastercard,Amazon und Paketstation Pishing Mail bekam ich auch,bin da auch kein Kunde

Es muss sich wohl lohnen,weil so viele drauf reinfallen

Wie der Typ der auf einer Pishing Seite 10 seiner TAN eingegeben hat und dann wegen seiner eigenen Dämlichkeit Schadensersatz von seiner Bank forderte.


----------



## Hippo (14 Mai 2012)

Adele schrieb:


> ... Wäre nur interessanzt zu wissen, ob die Adressenbank von Amazon geknackt wurde, oder ob hier wieder nach dem Zufallsprinzip agiert wurde Marke "Es gibt kaum jemanden, der nicht über diesen internationalen Online-Händler bestellt..."


Ungefähr genau so. Eine Mail kostet doch nix, die kann man doch mit der Gießkanne verteilen.
Für solche Spamruns verifizierte Amazon-Adressen zu verwenden dürfte einem Spammer zu teuer sein. Die kann man nämlich direkter zu Bestellungen und anschließendem Warenbetrug via Warenagenten verwenden


----------

